#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > مشکل: معنی این خطا چیه؟(عکس گذاشتملطفا ببینید)

## ادریس خان

سلام.سیستم بدون هیچ کاری که انجام بده یهویی این پیغام داد.

----------

*meigoon*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## yaghob20

با سلام
 هارد شما مشکل دارد
به خاطر وجود بدسکتور یا مشکلات دیگه
نرم افزار hdd sentinel رو نصب کنید و یه تصویر بزارید(با کیفیت)
تا راهنمایی کنم

----------

*meigoon*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## ادریس خان

سلام.اینم عکساگه صفحه دیگه میخواستین بگین (صفحه رو دقیق بگین)

----------


## royaali

با سلام ! 
این خطا اخطار میدهد که مشکلی در هارد شما بوجود آمده و احتمال دارد اطلاعات و برنامه هایتان از دست برود بنابراین در صورت امکان یک پشتیبان تهیه نمایید اگه می خواهید این مشکل برطرف بشه به مرکز تعمیر این خطا وصل بشوید تا تعمیر شود . بعد میگه شروع کن یا بذار به مونه برای بعد . البته این اخطار نمیتونه دقیق هم باشه من یک روش براتون در وبلاگ خودم گذاشتم که برید وبلاگ بنده و این مراحل را برای درایو هاتون انجام بدین شاید بد سکتورش برطرف بشه 



دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*amir99*,*farzad120*,*fifafc*,*hassanagh*,*javadshahvan*,*meigoon*,*poya68*,*rezababij*,*setam*,*yaghob20*,*ادریس خان*,*بهار من*,*محمود آقا*

----------


## javadshahvan

اول باید فریمور هارد آپدیت بشه و بعد بدسکتور هارو ریپیر کنید

----------

*fifafc*,*meigoon*

----------


## AMD

> سلام.اینم عکساگه صفحه دیگه میخواستین بگین (صفحه رو دقیق بگین)


این هارد قابل تعمیر نیست . تعداد بدسکتورها زیاده . ارزش وقت گذاشتن روش رو نداره .

----------

*meigoon*,*royaali*

----------


## ادریس خان

با سلام دوستان.شرمنده اینترنت نداشتم تا جواب دوستانو بدم.اول از کاربر عزیز javadshahvan میخوام بگین این کار گفتین یعنی چی؟و چجوری؟ممنون 
سوال دوم:خدمات کامپیوتری فرستاده برای گارانتی.اونجا گفتن بر اثر ضربه(در زمان روشن بودن سیستم) هارد بد سکتور شده و از گارانتی خارج شده!!!!آیا همچنین چیزی میتونه صحت داشته باشه؟یا فقط خواستند یه چیزی بگن و از گارانتی استفاده نکنیم؟آیا راهی هست که ما هم بفهمیم دلیل بدسکتور شدن هارد چی بوده؟چون تا جایی  که من یادمه شاید که ضربه خورده باشه اونم در یک جابجایی 10 سانتی باشه نه بیشتر.
بازم ممنون

----------

